
So long and thanks for all the fish EU - 2dvisio
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-politics-38641208
======
grzm
Main submission (over 200 comments):
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13416955](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13416955)

Mods: can these comments be merged with that submission?

Also, article title is "Brexit: UK to leave single market, says Theresa May"

------
cbeach
The UK has the tantalising prospect of new trade agreements with major non-EU
nations here. Can't understand why anyone in the UK thinks remaining in the EU
makes sense?

A bloc of 27 nations in various states of ill-health, with whom the UK has a
trade deficit?

The EU - a union that prevents the UK enjoying its own free-trade agreements
with the rest of the growing non-EU, English-speaking World?

~~~
FullMtlAlcoholc
Perhaps because European integration has been the antidote to the extreme
nationalism which devastated not only the continent, but the whole world in
the first half of the 20th century?

We're seeing rises in ethno-nationalism again, a turn to leaders who project
strength and authority and demagogue via twitter, and a new theater of war
where we are just as clueless of the consequences (cyber) the world was about
explosives and machine guns in WWI. Couple those with the pressures from
climate change and I sadly predict a major war between major nation-states in
the next 15 years

~~~
cbeach
That sounds alarmist to me. Britain just selected their second female prime
minister. Far from a warmonger - Theresa May has been conciliatory and has
expressed her desire to make "Britain work for everyone"

As for the EU being the antidote to nationalism - I'd say it's the German's
magnanimous post-war culture that has set a shining example to its neighbours.
And a strong UN and NATO.

The EU, on the other hand, has pitted nation against nation, with the Troika's
treatment of Greece leading to near civil war in Greece and some very nasty
language used against Germany

~~~
BerislavLopac
> Britain just selected their second female prime minister.

No it didn't. She ran unopposed in the final ballot for the leader of the
majority party when the previous PM resigned. That's how UK parliament works.

~~~
cbeach
I didn't claim she was elected by populous. I said she was "selected," and I'm
well aware of how my country's Parliament works thanks.

~~~
BerislavLopac
Fair enough! :)

